# Tiger's Treat zone!



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

My youngest kitty, Tiger, has a special spot on the stairs where she likes to eat her treats. Lol. We can't stand there if we can't give her a treat! Lie if we just stand there for a minute, she'll run to her step and meow at us and when this happens we HAVE to give her a treat! Lol! Anyone else have kitties that do this? (or something similar?) :-D


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Tiger sounds really cute, My grey and white manx Oscar likes to wake me up early in the morning and demand his breakfast..... first he will sit next to me on my bed and gently taps my nose with his paw and rubs his cheek on my nose, if that fails to wake me he will flop down and lay right across my head/face and refuse to move until I get up!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol, how funny! My cats will meow and scratch at the door (Friski meows, Tiger scratches) when they decide it's breakfast time. We keep the door shut so Tiger can't get Mojo.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

lol, I have to keep Oscar separate from the other cats because he is very territorial and will bash them all up including our dog that is like 5 times Oscars size!!!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine are dogs instead of cats. But we keep a treat bowl on the counter near our stove in the kitchen, so any time we walk into the kitchen both our dogs will stand right in front of where it is and bark until we give them one. We also have to give them a treat any time they go outside. Literally, I think that's probably the only reason they even bother to go outside anymore in this weather lol they run out and in within 2 minutes, but will wait barking at my laundry room door all day if I don't give them a treat


----------

